# concrete on concrete humps to direct water



## joshuacolvey

My driveway to my house all sloped downhill and to an angle to my house. There is an opening or a walkway about 8 ft wide that water will back up in b/c it all slopes to this area. I am going to install 2 12x12 water drains with hard pipe but i was curious how i would go about making a speedbump type application out of concrete. Maybe 2 inches or so tall and kinda wide like a hump. But getting it to adhere to the concrete that is already there. Any ideas? This would just deture the water from being able to run into the entry way any further than the opening and make it go down the drains.


----------



## eharri3

My suggestion would be get some sand less sand bags from Home Depot for 40 or 50 bucks. They come in longer, narrower, 10-15 foot strips and they come in smaller, 2x2 sandbag shapes. They are inflated when they come in contact with water and shrink out gradually over the next week or so after a heavy rain. This isn't your permanent solution, but it is to help you experiment and find out what sized speed bump you need and how it needs to be positioned. Put the sand bags down, wet them to inflate them, them hit the area with water and keep repositioning them until the water is being redirected the way you want. Then you know if a speed bump will work, what sort of speed bump you need and how it should be positioned.

Once this is done, you will need to cut out the asphalt or concrete in the area where you want to do this and use forms to build a hump in that space.


----------



## ront02769

If it is a speed bump like thing you need, they make them out of rubber land you can just nail them into your driveway! Ron


----------



## Msradell

Ron has the right idea. You'll never be able to get a diverter bump made of concrete to adhere to your existing driveway. Just get one made of rubber or possibly some of the material and anchored to the driveway. Even if a small amount of water goes under it's not going to be a big problem.


----------



## stadry

you can get new conc to successfully adhere to existing however IF you don't, he's right,,, its only a small amt that succeeds - kind of like our sperm :laughing:

anyway, to avoid displacement of the new diverter, drill the conc & insert some bolts sticking up about 3",,, this will prevent ice from lifting the conc,,, then just clean the existing surface & place your diverter we've done it several times - much better than the rubber things altho we also install those :thumbsup:

irc


----------



## TRUEPRO

My computer has been messing up lately... pretty sure i just read someone suggested nailing a rubber speedbump to a concrete slab. Man i need some coffee


----------



## ront02769

I suggested it as a simple way to sort out what is needed and what effect it might have. Put in a concrete speed bump and it doesn't work right, needs to be moved, angled differently, etc....and you have a concrete speedbump that ain't moving. The rubber things are light and easy to move, attach temp with tapcons or the like, put in permanent with concrete anchors. Ron


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

itsreallyconc said:


> you can get new conc to successfully adhere to existing however IF you don't, he's right,,, its only a small amt that succeeds - kind of like our sperm :laughing:
> 
> anyway, to avoid displacement of the new diverter, drill the conc & insert some bolts sticking up about 3",,, this will prevent ice from lifting the conc,,, then just clean the existing surface & place your diverter we've done it several times -* much better than the rubber things altho we also install those :thumbsup:*
> 
> irc


I've used those also... they do not work all trhat well....

I've got six kids...:laughing:


----------



## Canarywood1

itsreallyconc said:


> you can get new conc to successfully adhere to existing however IF you don't, he's right,,, its only a small amt that succeeds - kind of like our sperm :laughing:
> 
> 
> New will adhere when you don't want it to, but will not when you do want it to, i've seen this hundreds of times.


----------

